# Topics > Planning Summer RoadTrips >  From Boston to San Fran!

## hectorp86

So, I'm moving from the Boston, MA to San Francisco, CA...couldn't be more excited about this move, but equally excited for the road trip! We moved from California to Boston when I was a baby, but don't remember the experience obviously. I'm doing research and trying to figure out..everthing basically. I have a friend coming with me to keep me company/sane. We have an idea of the route we want to take, but want to make sure we're prepared. We're leaving June 1st, and are trying to keep this trip as minimally expensive as possible, since it's not a vacation, but an actual MOVE. Having said that, we'd still like to see a few good things on the way. From Boston, we're going to aim down the east coast towards New Orleans, then take a southern route through texas, bump up to Vegas, then head to San Fran from there. Are these feasible options, or am I being unrealistic? Starting looking through the AAA travel planner, and it's hard to maneuver routes, so I'm assuming we might have to buy an atlas and follow roads the old fashion way, seeing as how I can't even manipulate my GPS to go an alternate route. So, I have 118 days until we leave - I'm hoping this is enough time to figure this out. Any advice or suggestions would be appreciated.

----------


## Midwest Michael

Welcome to the RTA Forum!

The route you've listed is certainly fine if that's the way you want to go, and you've got the time to do it.

The one thing I'll say is that it does add a lot of miles and means you'll have to be on the road for a couple extra days. Its not necessarily a bad thing, but it is going to push your costs up a bit and goes against your goal of keeping things as cheap as possible.

I suppose the biggest question is how much time and money do you reasonably have, and will this be in a car, pulling a trailer, or in a moving van?

Online mapping tools and GPS's are both useful for helping in your plan, but you should never head out on the road without a good paper map. If you are a AAA member, they can provide free maps, or you can get a decent atlas as Walmart/Target etc for under $10.

----------


## Lifemagician

As Michael states, it is essential for you to have good paper maps, and not try and rely on technology.  It is not 'old fashioned'.  It is common sense.  But really, it is not realistic to _plan_ a trip of this magnitude within the confines of a little screen.  Get a good map of the USA - AAA have a good one - and using different colours, mark each and every route you are considering.  By all means use your technology to zoom in on individual sections, but to get a proper overview - and appreciation - of the size of your undertaking, a paper map is essential.

If you are not already a member, joining AAA before your trip could be a good thing.  You never know when you may need them.

Time and miles equals cost.  By keeping down the first two, the third will automatically follow.

Lifey

----------


## hectorp86

Okay - so once I have the essentials, would you suggest taking the northern route that takes me through Michigan and such states, to save time and money?

----------


## Lifemagician

On what information do you base your statement, that the route through MI would _save time and money_?  

Have you sat down with a map and looked at all route choices between your departure and destination?   Have you checked out what interests you along each route? and the relevant distance of each?

And then compared them?

Lifey

----------


## Midwest Michael

Well, if time and money are the _only_ factors, then you'd want the most direct all-interstate route. In that case, you still wouldn't go through Michigan, you'd just take I-90/I-80 all the way across the country (going through Ohio and Indiana). You might also look at I-84 to I-80 through PA which would save some tolls, although its a bit longer.

There are also a couple other options that would be of a similar distance, but that all depends upon many other factors, including how much time you actually have available and what things you want to see along the way.

----------

